# Water on sparkplug!



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

head gasket would be my guess......... but the local mechanics on here will chime in soon.


----------



## Johnathan (Apr 18, 2015)

anytide said:


> head gasket would be my guess......... but the local mechanics on here will chime in soon.


Would the head gasket leak be clearly visable? I think the suggestion I got to check the exhaust may be for earlier models. They had a plate manifold and cover. Mine is just like an external cover.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

its not always clearly visible and you have to know what to look for.
i dont know how else water could get in there and you need to replace all gaskets while motor is apart and check for any warpage / cracks in heads etc.


----------



## RunningOnEmpty (Jun 20, 2015)

Side exhaust, crank seals, base plate gaskets and head can allow water in. Tons of fun finding the cause! Good luck.


----------



## Johnathan (Apr 18, 2015)

Well I guess I'm gonna get it all buttoned back up and hope that fixed it. It seems every time I fix an issue I discover another. I'm ready to get the old hobie in the water. It's consuming me


----------



## Johnathan (Apr 18, 2015)

Any tips for cleaning the head and block surface. I don't want to use the scraper on the aluminum. Maybe a brass brush?


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

Johnathan said:


> Any tips for cleaning the head and block surface. I don't want to use the scraper on the aluminum. Maybe a brass brush?


yes a brass brush will work.
fine sandpaper on on flat/ true sanding block in a cross hatch pattern will do the job.


----------



## Johnathan (Apr 18, 2015)

Got it all cleaned up. Took some doin with just a brush and gasket remover. There was some slight brown crusty residue of gasket sealer on the head surface, but I was told the head gasket is installed dry, no sealer?? 
The gasket is OEM and says nothing about sealer. What say you guys??sealer no sealer??


----------

